# Scratched CD Repair



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

I have heard that if you have a really scratched (unreadable) CD that you can repair it with Brasso by rubbing it on the shiny side until the scratches disappear. It works because it scratches into the layer on the bottom without affecting the data element of the disk and because it is a light abrasive the scratches will disappear or be reduced and make the disk readable again. I'd only like to try this on an unreadable disk though and if it works after that immediately burn it onto another disk.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

As long as the printed side has not been messed up you are likely to succeed. DVDs are a sandwich between 0.6mm layers whereas CDs are stamped metal layer with printing on top then a 1.2mm layer. Various disc polishers can be purchased or you can go to a DVD rental store and have your disc polished by their machine.

Bob


----------

